# Friday Brunch



## davidblack82 (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi All

Its my birthday next friday and my folks are coming over from the UK. I want to book somewhere really nice for brunch. I have been to JBH a couple of times and think its great but do you have any other suggestions for a special Friday Brunch? somewhere with outside seating would be great!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Places like Saffron and Yalumba are quite good. Have a look at Timeout Dubai's list of brunches, there are so many it might be hard to choose!


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

Bubbalicious is my favourite 'posh' brunch.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Moe78 said:


> Places like Saffron and Yalumba are quite good. Have a look at Timeout Dubai's list of brunches, there are so many it might be hard to choose!


The former has taken over from the latter as party central. Not sure if this is where you would want to take your parents? Ruth Chris's in the Marina is meant to be really good, as is the one out at Desert Palm (Lime n Tonic has a really good deal on the latter which Includes half a bottle of Tattinger).


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Bab al Shams?
25% off if you use an EmiratesNBD card..


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Windsweptdragon said:


> Bubbalicious is my favourite 'posh' brunch.


not been, but if the ads on the radio are anything to go by, there's nought posh about it!


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

vantage said:


> not been, but if the ads on the radio are anything to go by, there's nought posh about it!


Not heard any radio ads but I will be sure to listen out for them now. 

By far the best brunch I've been too, food selection is great with the choice of the 4 (I think, maybe 5) different areas. While there are drunk people there its generally not to the same level I've seen at Saffron, or the actually horrendous Double Deckers.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Unless your parents like drinking games with shots of Jagers, I'd avoid Saffron. 

You've got people over, give them postcard Dubai - Mina Seyahi in Madinat or Latitude at Jumeriah Beach Hotel, which has outside dining under the Burj Al Arab. You'll probably have to pre book outside tables though. 

Bubbalicious is good, despite the awful radio ads, but not sure if they have an outside.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

I took my parents (and my grandmother) to Al Qasr. They didn't really like the hiking around looking for food though (we were on the one side, so getting to the lobster/seafood meant a 30 min. roundtrip through the crowds).

So, it depends - do you parents like to party? if so: saffron/yalumba/Zuma; if they want somewhere more..."sophisticated", try Traiteur/Nobu/The observatory/Imperium @ Zabeel Saray

in my opinion, Imperium @ Zabeel Saray is a little known secret in Dubai.

I sound like a lush.

-md000/Mike


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

md000 said:


> I took my parents (and my grandmother) to Al Qasr.


It was Al Qasr I meant not Mina Seyahi, they all kinda blend into one down there. Yes, it's big and spread out but it's good for first time tourists.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes I agree, Al Qasr would be my choice


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Anise at the Intercon, at Festival City sounds ideal for you my friend. Great drinks, very nice food, and all quite centrally located so no traipsing about the place, and a great selection of buiffet and a la carte stuff. Mouth's watering just thinking of it!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

The brunch in Traiteur at the Park Hyatt is amazing. I think it was voted the top brunch two years in a row or something like that by Timeout


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

rsinner said:


> The brunch in Traiteur at the Park Hyatt is amazing. I think it was voted the top brunch two years in a row or something like that by Timeout


It's fab but the wines c**p. You end up having to go for the champagne. I would also second Al Qasr.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Never could get why people like wine and champagne, I just prefer drinking cocktails with my food but not all brunches have the drinks you want so always best to check beforehand! A great and/or expensive brunch may not have your preferred beverages.


----------

